# FreeBSD laptops wiki



## kattadaemon (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi,

I tried to install freeBSD 10.3 on hp zbook 17 G3 and want to update freeBSD laptop wiki page (https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops) with my findings but could not find a way to do. The page encourages you to do so if you test new laptop.

Does anyone know how to update https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops ?

Thanks

Edit: 

http://laptop.bsdgroup.de/ website doesn't work any more and I wish freeBSD would maintain a database/wiki so users can report the compatibility.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 11, 2016)

I don't see that as some public database of working machines but more like developers experiences with particular machines. Many of them for the Dells are rather dated reviews compared to todays FreeBSD support. So it is more a snapshot in time of a developers interaction. What works OOB at the time. Guidelines of what might work for you. What to expect from a notebook desktop.


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 11, 2016)

I did not mean to dissuade you from contributing.
Looks like you can sign up to get an wiki account here:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/AboutWiki

Another approach might be to ask an existing developer to help add your notebook details.
@wblock is a frequent contributor looking at the edits. I am sure he could help you.


----------

